

No, John Sculley really doesn't want to be your friend on LinkedIn - rmason
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2013/06/08/no-john-sculley-doesnt-really-want-to-be-your-friend-on-linkedin/

======
justx1
"This incident reveals a gaping whole in the LinkedIn API that enables users
to game the..."

Whole? Really, Forbes?

